# DIY aquarium controller



## a1Matt (25 Feb 2010)

This guy has some serious skills!
A DIY aquarium controller built from scratch...

http://sites.google.com/site/richardorme1979/home

impressive  8)


----------



## LondonDragon (25 Feb 2010)

Genius!! didn't look like he finished though! or I could be wrong! too much work to put it all together lol


----------

